# HMS Prince of Wales model



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I had this forwarded to me earlier. If anyone is interested or knows anyone who might be, please let me know and I'll put them in contact with the gentleman concerned.

I have a 72 inch 1/96 stand of scale model of the “Prince of Wales” battleship from the King George 5th Class circa 1939. As I am older now and carrying the model to the pond, is a no go now. I am looking for a good home for it. It is in very good condition but does not have the full rudder and propeller layout of the real ship. It has a single rudder and propeller layout and is radio controlled.


----------

